# The WORST double-triple DANGER ZONE QUESTION on MUT EVER?



## Geek (Jun 11, 2007)

Question,



Would I be entering into the major undeniable, double-triple DANGER ZONE if I asked everyone to reply back stating your HEIGHT and WEIGHT?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll do it...... I'm 5'9" and I weigh 150. My boobs alone are 10 lbs....heheh.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 11, 2007)

5'4 110


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll say.. I'm 5'2 and 149..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 11, 2007)

Im 5'6 and 140.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2007)

I am not ashamed, I am a big girl and I love the f*** out of myself, no matter what i still look damn good!!! I am 5'9 257 pounds, to some of yall, yes I am fat, tell me something new


----------



## Shelley (Jun 11, 2007)

5' 7" 131 pounds.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 11, 2007)

5'6", 128lbs.

Big girls are hawt





Yea Tony! What Shelley said!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'7" and I need to lose some weight - so you know I'm over 150 lb.


----------



## Saje (Jun 11, 2007)

Im 5'2" and atm im at 98lbs (I was at 100lbs already .... grrrr)


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't answer right now because I'm pregnant!! LOL Ask me after I lose all my baby weight!


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2007)

5' 9" 170 lbs All that muscle from skating.... lol

Karren


----------



## TylerD (Jun 11, 2007)

Tony you know how much a weigh



haha jk... Just being weird... Im 5 8 155 around there..... If I wear shoes that puts on a pound... And if Im giving my gf a piggy back ride that puts on about another 3 to 4 lbs.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I'm 5'0ft and HALF! and im like 125, now.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 11, 2007)

now? whatd you weigh before jess?


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2007)

sadly, i was 130. then i started this new thing.. MOVING, and im 125.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol what a random question





Well Im just 5''5 and around 100 pounds


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 4'11 and weigh 105-109 lbs. depending on how much pizza I eat during the day. I seriously eat it like TWICE a day almost everyday. There are a couple of pix in my profile of all of me.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not ashamed, I am a big girl and I love the f*** out of myself, no matter what i still look damn good!!! I am 5'9 257 pounds, to some of yall, yes I am fat, tell me something new



I'm with you girl, be proud! I'm 5'2, 240. And still oh so sexy!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm with you girl, be proud! I'm 5'2, 240. And still oh so sexy! helll yeah baby!!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I'm probably 5'4" or 5'5" and 130.


----------



## Lissaboo (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I havent been on a scale in a while I try to avoid it lol it makes me paranoid.

I am 5'1 give or take 1/2 and inch and Id say I'm around 125 ish give or take a few lbs lol I need to lose a few its hanging around my midsection lol


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 11, 2007)

well i'm 174 m tall and I weigh 80 kgs..


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2007)

well I'm prolly 5'6" or 5'7"? and prolly between 125-130?? I'd like to lose around 5-10 pounds but I'm too lazy. lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2007)

like 5'4.5

i guess lean built

and well around 125-130 (damn freshman 15).


----------



## Lia (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmmm...

Metric system:

1,58 m and 62 kg (meh, planning on losing some of it until December - i'm going to visit Bruno's parents, i think, and i have to be looking great!)

Imperial system:

5'18" and 136 lb ... I gotta learn these things.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 11, 2007)

5'7'' - 160lbs - all T &amp; A lol


----------



## Bexy (Jun 11, 2007)

I am 5'11" and I weigh 155.


----------



## Limerick Laura (Jun 11, 2007)

Late reply but I'd love to! I'm 5'8" and 128 (today). I'm proud to say that because this time last year I was 175!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 11, 2007)

I am 5'2" and 152 pounds. I quit smoking last August and gained 30 pounds!!





I am in the process of losing the extra weight now. So far I have lost 8 pounds. I am trying to get to 135 pounds. I have been dieting consistently for two months. I should have started a long time ago but I was too lazy.



I have to get it done because NONE of my shorts will button.





Sorry! I didn't mean to ramble on about my dieting saga.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'0" and 95 lbs.


----------



## Andi (Jun 11, 2007)

IÂ´m 5Â´7" and weigh 120 pounds. Thanks for the great genes, mommy! lol

Btw, Tony I donÂ´t think you could be any more tan. WOW!

I am SOOO looking forward to visiting San Diego for 7 weeks, so maybe with some color I wonÂ´t look so "european" anymore haha.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm about 5'5" 130-140, I fluxuate. Lol... I wish I could lose like 20 pounds, but yeah that's not going to happen.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

hm, im 5'3", weight, i have NO idea, i need a scale, i weighed myself last time when i was almost 9 months pregnant go figure, since then i have lost a LOT of weight, so i have nooo idea, but this picture might give you an idea of height and stuff










That door knob is almost shoulder height, Lmao! that's how short i am!!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am 5'2" and 152 pounds. I quit smoking last August and gained 30 pounds!!




I am in the process of losing the extra weight now. So far I have lost 8 pounds. I am trying to get to 135 pounds. I have been dieting consistently for two months. I should have started a long time ago but I was too lazy.



I have to get it done because NONE of my shorts will button.





Sorry! I didn't mean to ramble on about my dieting saga.

Congratulations on quitting smoking!! My boyfriend and I have quit as of our 3rd anniversary, May 30. He thought it was a day worthy of quitting, LOL!



I feel like I'm cheating though, because I take Wellbutrin for depression &amp; anxiety, which is also marketed as Zyban, a smoking cessation aid-- so I have no cravings at all. Haha.
Anyway back on topic... I'm 5'6" and hovering around 122 as of late. I'm trying to be as positive as I can, but I feel so out of shape



If I started working out again and eating right I'd be around 115.


----------



## Manda (Jun 11, 2007)

I am 5'4", 92 lbs. (Just weighed myself at Ballys last week). I'm starting to go to the gym again and I gain weight (muscle) when I go, not lose it. My goal is 100-105 lbs. I have never made it to 100 lbs. and I think I'm too thin!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 11, 2007)

Im 5'3 145lbs working on being 125 winter gain ugh


----------



## LilDee (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boobs alone are 10 lbs....heheh. haha! same here



and every one knows the glute muscle is the body's biggest muscle..right?







I'm just about 5'2" (like 5'1.899ish) and 115 lbs.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 11, 2007)

Lucky u Lil dee hehe mind u Iv had three kids.

Oh TONY what acute title!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

you look great Nuri !!

i'm a 5'4 and 176 lb. this is what happens when you compensate your lack of friendship by eating cookies




.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'7" and around 155 lbs. Most of it is on my be-hind. I used to be around 125 before I had kids.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Mag, that is just an aproximate lol that pic is after having my daughter, and before having my son, i am aaalmost there again though lol

-sigh- what babies do to your body...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5 ft 1 and I weigh 108 lbs.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and weigh somewhere between 120-125 lbs (I keep yo-yoing) My target goal is to get down to the 110 lbs I was two years ago.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 11, 2007)

5'2" and 120 lbs...


----------



## Annia (Jun 11, 2007)

5'8, 140lbs


----------



## KatJ (Jun 11, 2007)

5'1" and 145-155. I havent weighed myself in a couple of weeks, so hopefully closer to 145.

I wanna get back down to the weight that i was when i was 3 months pregnant (127)

I got a lot of T&amp;A too!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

Aquilah, i thought you were really tall, like 5'9"

you're as short as i am


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 11, 2007)

Nuri ur pretty!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nuri ur pretty! Aww, thank you very much!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and I weigh.........oh look at the time, gotta go!!!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jun 11, 2007)

I've not been on a scale in a while but hmm I think I'm 53kg or 54kg..and my height is around 158m


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 11, 2007)

5' 2'', and around 152- working on losing weight- my goal is around 130


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry but I refuse to tell ya'll my wieght....I am too embarassed





I am 5'4" though and fat

Hey Tony....what a question....didnt your wife tell you your not supposed to ask women their weight and age???LMAO....


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi girls. Ok, I'm chiming in after 3 page of info filled answers.

Click here if you wanna see how I really GOT YOU ALL:



I guess no one realized that I never really asked you to reply with your height and weight, I only asked if it _would be_ the "WORST double-triple DANGER ZONE QUESTION on MUT EVER?" Hehehehe LMAO!!!!!!! Got you all! BITE ME!



lol




But since MOST of you did reply, I appreciate it for the visual image of you. I love how honest you all are. (lets hope you were honest



)

Keep the replies coming!!!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahahahah good one tony!!!! anyways im 5"6 and im 139lbs would like to be 121 but have a lil while for that


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2007)

Wait, Tony, you fell for your own prank cuz you answered too


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2007)

You are a sly one Tony. Pulling the wool over us like that tsk tsk.

You guys are so lucky that you don't have to deal with pregnancy weight.

It has been 14 years and I am still trying to get in shape.

I agree with being hot and being 40 - just like wine we taste better as we age!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wait, Tony, you fell for your own prank cuz you answered too Thats right!!!! You did fall for your own prank....lmao!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

Lmao Tony. Bite Me!

honestly i dont care im proud of my weight, since i used to be 135 i got down to what i want to be


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aquilah, i thought you were really tall, like 5'9"you're as short as i am






I guess you never saw that picture of Aquilah and Jennifer (who's 5'9)!



Aquilah is part of the shorty club!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you look great Nuri !!
i'm a 5'4 and 176 lb. this is what happens when you compensate your lack of friendship by eating cookies



.

haha me too same weight and height. Im trying to lose some weight but slowly.


----------



## Saje (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I figured since everyone before me posted their height and weight... I just followed along haha!

And I dont mind anyway. My height and weight is bleh. I wish I was a little bit taller with a little more meat in the good places.


----------



## roxyklt (Jun 12, 2007)

I am 5'2" and weigh 170 pounds. I have to say though that if I posted pics of my thighs or biceps you could see that most of my weight is muscle. From behind I look like a guy because of my build. Work sucks in the fact that it has built men muscles in me, but on the other hand I know my weight is from muscle.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aquilah, i thought you were really tall, like 5'9"you're as short as i am





Goodness no! I wish! My father is only 5'4" and my mother is only 4'11", so I was pretty much doomed from birth. Cyera I think will be taller than me as her father is 5'11". Kylie probably won't be taller than 5'0" according to physicians since I'm short, and John's only 5'7". She is still rather small for her age too LOL!


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2008)

This thread needs to see daylight again.

I'm (obviously) the same height, but I weigh 140 now. Which, looking back and seeing where I was a year ago, makes me happy!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2008)

I think that is a nosey question but I am 5 feet tall and 130 pounds. Are you doing a study? LOL!

LMAO!!!! Watch your back Tony! Girls, let's get him!


----------



## Sarah84 (May 16, 2008)

Im 4'11.5 boohoo someone forgot about me when they were handing out the height genes



and weigh 98lbs


----------



## akathegnat (May 16, 2008)

4'10 and 112 what in the world, looks like a whole bunch of shorties are makeup obsessed!


----------



## akbaby (May 16, 2008)

well, i'm 5'4 and 147.. but.. in the gym working on it


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 16, 2008)

I'm 5'6 and 174..... Blah. I really want to be down to 130 again!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 19, 2008)

Oh what an old thread lol. I think I replied to it like a year or two ago?

Im still somewhere around 100 pounds, haven't weighed myself in that long lol but still wear the same size.

And I grew an inch! LOL woohoo Im 5'6 now


----------



## SewAmazing (May 19, 2008)

I'm 4'11 and 561 pounds! You didn't say it had to be factual...


----------



## MissElaine (May 19, 2008)

Well, as some of you know, I've been running to lose a few pounds. I can't weigh myself for another week though. So I will tell you what my weight was 9 days ago. *sigh* Here goes.

I'm 5'2 and weigh 110 pounds.


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh what an old thread lol. I think I replied to it like a year or two ago?
Im still somewhere around 100 pounds, haven't weighed myself in that long lol but still wear the same size.

And I grew an inch! LOL woohoo Im 5'6 now





lol how cool you grew an inch taller!!!! Yay you
IÂ´m still 5`8 (I always thought my height in European measurements converts to 5`7, but itÂ´s actually taller than that. yay lol) and still weigh like 120 pounds...but I only weigh myself at my parents house cause I donÂ´t own a scale myself.

My dream would be to be like 5`9 though!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 19, 2008)

i'm 130 and 5'4 ....yeah I have gained some weight no good!


----------



## dentaldee (May 19, 2008)

I'm 5'6" 118lbs .....Id like to be a couple inches taller


----------



## *Gigi* (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not ashamed, I am a big girl and I love the f*** out of myself, no matter what i still look damn good!!! I am 5'9 257 pounds, to some of yall, yes I am fat, tell me something new



You go girl! Love yo'self b/c you rock!!




I am 5'2" and a sexy, real woman with real God-given curves at 152 lbs.

I love my body, and my man does too! I had actually lost a bit more weight and my b/f said we were going to have to start eating out more b/c I was losing my booty!


----------



## flychick767 (May 22, 2008)

5'4 and 126 with 3 pounds of boobs and 10 pounds of butt, LOL


----------



## Love Souljah (May 22, 2008)

5'5" and 118lbs...


----------



## sooperficial (May 22, 2008)

I'm 5'11" eeeeek And I weigh 178 lbs

It seems like so many of you are short! I am jealous! I would KILL to be 5'7"

I guess the good thing about being tall is that the weight gains arent as noticeable as on a short person.

Anyone wanna trade heights?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Love Souljah (May 22, 2008)

5'11"? Us shorties (compared to you) would kill for that height, but I've heard it's more pain than benefit. Clothes must be hard to find!


----------



## Anthea (May 23, 2008)

I'm 6ft tall and 74kgs I think that's 162lbs?? Being tall does have its problems with jeans/pants in particular and I also have big feet and that's another problem again.


----------



## Gboo531 (May 23, 2008)

5' 8 1/2" and 138-ish.....college added 8 lbs that I;m fighting everyday...but they won't go away


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 23, 2008)

Height: 5'7 

Weight: 135


----------



## Asagiluv1626 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm 5'3" and 108. I hate it xD;; I have no boobs and people think I'm anorexic! *fail* lol


----------



## fiercely (Jun 29, 2008)

5'2"/5'3" in between there... and last time I weighed myself I was 88 lbs. I have very tiny bones.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 29, 2008)

5'7, 112lbs


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

5'8" and 118 pounds...I'm fine with my size, I just wish I had more boobage!


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm 6"1' and 185 lbs. I so proud to say that because a year ago I was 285 lbs.


----------



## vesna (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm pretty short, just 5'2" or there abouts and I weigh 96 lbs.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 29, 2008)

5'1 and 105ish


----------



## jellybabey (Jun 29, 2008)

im 5'1 and 119...but im planning on losing a bit



xx


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm 6'2 (ugh!) and 185-190


----------



## perlanga (Jun 30, 2008)

5'5 and 125, but I want to get back to my usual 115-120 range. I've been eating nothing but crap! I swear I had McDonald's and WHite Castle yesterday!


----------

